
The economic (not political, not legal) rationale for the individual mandate? - gronkie
http://newsatjama.jama.com/2012/03/26/jama-forum-what-is-the-economic-rationale-for-the-health-care-laws-individual-mandate/
======
ddiamond
Very rational approach to the rationale. Good read.

